# Hay grapple build



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

Ok so I have been plaing on and designing me a hay grapple to build the last few years that would work for me and my equiemt and finally made time to get it starter. I would also like to think big_country as I used some of his ideas also. I made it a little smaller than a comerical bought grapple becuse the only loader tractor I have as if now is 38hp but it works out good with 10 36" bales. I built it to be able to be used with 32"-42" bales and to pick up 10 bales layed flat string up. Which I think if I do cut side up I can add 8 more hooks and pick up 12 bales at a time.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

That is a nice grapple. It looks stout and professional.


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

Tim/South said:


> That is a nice grapple. It looks stout and professional.


Thanks when I build somthing I try to build it to last. It is made out of 4" x 1/4 channel 3x3 tubing and the hook bars are 1" solid rod with 11/4 tubing slid over it for the hooks.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Looks great. Did you keep track of input costs? If so, care to share?
Mark


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

glasswrongsize said:


> Looks great. Did you keep track of input costs? If so, care to share?
> Mark


All the metal was $450.00. (Local metal supply)
The 5/16 skidsteer plate was on sale for $85.00. ( Www.palletforks.com )
The bale hooks x24 were $225.00. ( agrisupply.com )
The hydraulic cylinder hoses and fittings were $115.00 ( eBay.com )
The bearings x15 were $100.00 ( eBay.com )
Paint and miss bolts and nuts $75.00 ( local farm supply store )
So a total of around $1,050.00 out of pocket as I did have save some money by usimg some miss metal bolts and parts laying around that I had. And that's not counting all the drill bits, blades, grinding disk, welding gas, and wire I went through during the build. So if you has to start from scratch you could Easley have $1,500 or more in one


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

Primed and painted ready to go back together


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

All finished I added some suport to the side packing arm and made it removeable.


----------



## Wcbr1025 (May 1, 2015)

Ranger518 said:


> Thanks when I build somthing I try to build it to last. It is made out of 4" x 1/4 channel 3x3 tubing and the hook bars are 1" solid rod with 11/4 tubing slid over it for the hooks.





Ranger518 said:


> All finished I added some suport to the side packing arm and made it removeable.


Did you weld the 1.25" square tubing to the 1" solid rod that the hooks mount on?


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

Wcbr1025 said:


> Did you weld the 1.25" square tubing to the 1" solid rod that the hooks mount on?


I bolted the tube to the rod so I would be able to take it back apart incase I need to replace a bearing or somthing.


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

Here is a short over view video of my grapple.


----------



## Divemasterone (Jul 16, 2018)

Do you have plans drawn out on this topic anywhere I couldn't find it if so. I'm disabled now and need to build one to get my work done now days. Thanks


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

The workmanship looks excellent. Do have a question for you, it is 10 bales two deep and four wide with one across the end of the 1 and 2 row and then one over the end of the 3 and 4th row. Is that right? How do you get the row 1 and 2 to line up straight or is there a divider between then not showing in the pictures or did I miss it?

I have a Maxilator which looks much like yours but it has a piece of sheet metal to help line up those first two bales between the rows. I used it for hours yesterday as we were pushing hard to get hay in before the rain and thank God and some very hard working helpers made it.


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

Divemasterone said:


> Do you have plans drawn out on this topic anywhere I couldn't find it if so. I'm disabled now and need to build one to get my work done now days. Thanks


No I sure dont pretty much just built it as I went. Big country has also built one and he had a drawing at one time he may share.


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

Palmettokat said:


> The workmanship looks excellent. Do have a question for you, it is 10 bales two deep and four wide with one across the end of the 1 and 2 row and then one over the end of the 3 and 4th row. Is that right? How do you get the row 1 and 2 to line up straight or is there a divider between then not showing in the pictures or did I miss it?
> 
> I have a Maxilator which looks much like yours but it has a piece of sheet metal to help line up those first two bales between the rows. I used it for hours yesterday as we were pushing hard to get hay in before the rain and thank God and some very hard working helpers made it.


Thanks. It has no dividers in it. I use a accumulator first and come back and grab them with the grapple.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Ranger518 said:


> Thanks. It has no dividers in it. I use a accumulator first and come back and grab them with the grapple.


 GOT IT! That would work great. I so far have only use my combo accumulator and grapple set up as accumulator and when I load on trailer come back and push the bales tight sideways. Does the two step work good for you? I am very much learning.


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

Palmettokat said:


> GOT IT! That would work great. I so far have only use my combo accumulator and grapple set up as accumulator and when I load on trailer come back and push the bales tight sideways. Does the two step work good for you? I am very much learning.


It works really good for me as i can groop packs together, like i can put 10 packs of hay in a groop pull a trailer up next to it and load it real quick with the grapple without driving all over the field grabing pack by pack just seams to save a little time for me. But Ideally I would like a accumulator I can pull behind my baler to cut out having to go around after bailing and accumulate them but it really does not take long to do just a extra step I guess.


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

This is what I use.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

I like the round pipe between all sections as that should help the hay slide into place better then the flat metal does in mine.


----------



## Divemasterone (Jul 16, 2018)

One question on the cylinder. Do you have any idea on the seller or demensions you bought. I'm building one of these right now and that's the only part I've not ordered.


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

Divemasterone said:


> One question on the cylinder. Do you have any idea on the seller or demensions you bought. I'm building one of these right now and that's the only part I've not ordered.


I used a 2.5x10 cylinder I bought new off eBay


----------

